# Fehler mit log4j, wie initialisieren, welche parameter?



## eddy85 (8. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem, muss ein Projekt weiter betreuen.

Beim ausführen tritt folgender Fehler auf:
log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpClient).
log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.


ich glaube Code nützt euch in diesem Fall nichts.

Weiß jemand was ich falsch mache, oder was fehlt.
Beziehungsweise, wie initialisiere ich die Funktion und welche Parameter muss ich übergeben? 

Viel Dank schon mal im voraus!


----------



## EstarAlLoro (8. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte diese Meldung auch schon. Meine Lösung sieht wie folgt aus:

In dem Verzeichnis, in dem dein Code ausgeführt wird (wichtig ist, dass das Verzeichnis im CLASSPATH ist) eine einfache Textdatei "log4j.properties" anlegen und mit folgendem Text füllen:

# An example log4j configuration file that outputs to System.out.  The
# output information consists of relative time, log level, thread
# name, logger name, nested diagnostic context and the message in that
# order.

# For the general syntax of property based configuration files see the
# documenation of org.apache.log4j.PropertyConfigurator.

log4j.rootLogger=DEBUG, ROOTLOGGER

# A1 is set to be a ConsoleAppender which outputs to System.out. 
log4j.appender.ROOTLOGGER=org.apache.log4j.ConsoleAppender

# A1 uses PatternLayout.
log4j.appender.ROOTLOGGER.layout=org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout

# The conversion pattern uses format specifiers. You might want to
# change the pattern an watch the output format change.
log4j.appender.ROOTLOGGER.layout.ConversionPattern=%-4r %-5p [%t] %37c %3x - %m%n

# In this example, we are not really interested in INNER loop or SWAP
# messages. See the effects of uncommenting and changing the levels of
# the following loggers.
# log4j.logger.org.apache.log4j.examples.SortAlgo.INNER=WARN
# log4j.logger.org.apache.log4j.examples.SortAlgo.SWAP=WARN


Beim starten sollte diese Konfigurationsdatei nun also gefunden werden und den logger initialisieren. Die Fehlermeldung sollte nun nicht mehr auftreten.

Falls danach die erste Zeile als Meldung auftaucht, dann ist der logger initialisiert, wird aber noch nicht verwendet...

Ich hoffe, dass hilft!


----------

